# Backcountry partner NEEDED! UPSTATE NY



## daphillips1900 (10 mo ago)

I am new to this forum and joined for one reason. I need a Backcountry partner. I have scouted some lines (abandoned ski resorts, hills, and mountains). None of the stuff that I am eyeing is.dangerous enough to get you killed or seriously hurt. I am 45 years old and the wife doesn't want me going at it alone. I can't say I blame her. If you live in Upstate New York or don't mind traveling from the city I can open up your eyes to some pretty cool s***.


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

Wow looks fun. Splitting? Powsurfing?


----------



## daphillips1900 (10 mo ago)

No splitboard yet, next year. For now most of the lines that I found have a road at the top and the road at the bottom. Having that partner and a spare vehicle would make for our own chair lift. At 45 I'm not trying to kill myself too much. Definite powsurfing. The only way to find Reliable (untracked) pow in the Northeast.


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

Looks fun. I am a west coast/tahoe person but I’m intrigued by road laps at abandoned resorts. That sounds sick


----------



## daphillips1900 (10 mo ago)

Couldn't agree more.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Road laps, ya don't even need a split...load up the truck (rotate drivers) with some beers, buds and grill. Or another fun way is a sled with a rope and several loops in the rope to tow up a few buds on the road...one day at Baker a chair was down for awhile and they used a few sleds to tow 5-6 folks in with per sled...it was fun.


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

Isnt it weird that there are so many 40plus snowboarders now and all the kids are friggin skiing?


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm upstate, when we going? 

Lots of snow since you posted, wish I saw earlier! did you get out? resort, side/backcountry, backyard?

My local'ish small spot for p0w, steeps and good times is McCauley Mtn.
My little shredder is 5 and Woods Valley is on my radar occasionally.
Hitting VT as much as I can w/ an Epic Pass.

I have a few hills around here that I explore early season, but after a Stowe trip is had, they become a little uninteresting.
Strapping in is overkill, so I opt for the Burton Throwback. Golf course, local defunct ski hill ValBialis, weird steep spots when it's deep, backyard park.
I snurf everyday there's good snow in the backyard. It's barely a slope, it's not big, but it's so much fun!

Are you in the 315?

🍕


----------



## daphillips1900 (10 mo ago)

snoeboarder said:


> I'm upstate, when we going?
> 
> Lots of snow since you posted, wish I saw earlier! did you get out? resort, side/backcountry, backyard?
> 
> ...


Got busy with life and just returning to this post. I am in the 518. Schoharie County. Check out nelsap.org for closed ski resorts. We will have to wait till next year but I am down to go. Brodie is one spot. Bobcat ski resort is another.


----------



## daphillips1900 (10 mo ago)

CocaCola Kicker said:


> Isnt it weird that there are so many 40plus snowboarders now and all the kids are friggin skiing?


it sure seems that way.


----------

